# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Access - Raport me një pjesë të të dhënave (i filtruar)

## Donliri

Pershendetje

E kam krijuar nje database ne MS Access, por kur po dua ta shtypi nje raport prej nje faqe vetem per nje record te caktuar te cilin e kerkoj, raporti po shtypet per te gjithe recordet, p.sh. nese kam regjistruar shenimet personale per 10 persona, po printohen 10 faqe.


Cdo te mire

----------


## edspace

Pak me vonesë përgjigja, por mbase nuk e ke zgjidhur problemin akoma.

Me pak fjalë të duhet të filtrosh raportin që të shfaqë vetëm një ose disa rreshta të caktuar që do ti. 

Ka disa mënyra për të bërë këtë gjë. Filtrimin e rreshtave mund ta bëjë vetë raporti tek burimi i të dhënave (data source) me një kërkesë, ose mund të bëhet jashtë raportit. Nqs filtrimin e bëjmë brënda raportit, atëherë raporti do kërkojë gjithnjë filtër dhe kështu na duhet të krijojmë dy raporte, një me filtër e një të plotë. Për të eliminuar këtë punë të dyfishtë është mirë të krijohet vetëm një raport që tregon të gjitha rreshtat, dhe pastaj t'i dërgojmë këtij filtrën kur duam ta hapim. 

Në këtë rast filtrën po e dërgojmë me një buton që gjendet në formular. Kur përdoruesi klikon mbi butonin, raporti hapet me filtrin e saktë vetëm për një rresht. 

Psh:
E zëmë se do krijojmë një databazë me emrat e artistëve. 



```
ID	Emri	Mbiemri
1	Eli	Fara
2	Gezim	Nika
3	Ermira	Babaliu
4	Ilir	Shaqiri
5	Merita	Halili
6	Dava	Gjergji
7	Laver	Bariu
8	Shkurte	Fejza
```


Krijojmë një formular me 3 fusha: ID, Emri, Mbiemri 
dhe dy butona: btn_raportit, btn_raportit_pa_filter 
si në figurën më poshtë. 

Butoni i vogël përsëritet për çdo artist dhe nxjerr një raport vetëm me informarcionin e një artisti, ndërsa butoni i madh nxjerr një raport që përfshin të gjithë artistët. 

- Pasi krijon butonin e parë, klikoje me butonin e djathtë dhe hap properties > events. 
- Tek veprimi i klikimit zgjidh [event procedure]  
- Në dritaren e kodit shkruaj komandën si më poshtë: 



```
Private Sub btn_raportit_Click()
    DoCmd.OpenReport "report_artistet", acPreview, , "[ID]=" & Me!ID
End Sub
```

Ndjekim të njëjtët hapa për butonin e raportit të pafiltruar, por vendosim këtë kod: 


```
Private Sub btn_raportit_pa_filter_Click()
    DoCmd.OpenReport "report_artistet", acPreview
End Sub
```

I vetmi ndryshim është emri dhe filtra *"[ID]=" & Me!ID* që udhëzon raportin të nxjerrë vetëm rreshtat që kanë të njëjtën ID me ID e formularit. Pra, nëse klikojmë butonin për Gëzim Nikën, atëherë raporti do nxjerrë vetëm rreshtat që kanë ID=2. 

Filtrin mund ta ndryshosh sipas dëshirës. 
Psh:  *"[ID]>=" & Me!ID* do nxjerrë të gjithë artistët që nga rreshti që zgjedh, deri në fund. 
*"[ID]=" & Me!ID & " OR [ID]=" & Me!ID + 1* do nxjerrë artistin që zgjedh ti, dhe një tjetër pas tij. 

Më poshtë kam bashkëngjitur edhe databazën që mund ta shikosh si shembull.

----------


## Donliri

Te faleminderit edspace, per ndihmen tuaj dhe nuk eshte vone.

----------

